# كتاب تصميم و تحليل الهياكل باستخدام solidworks



## azpayda (22 سبتمبر 2016)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذى بحمده تتم الصالحات 
يسرني ان اقدم لكم كتابي الجديد --- تصميم و تحليل الهياكل باستخدام solidworks
للتحميل اليكم الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/office/avLDlYy0ba/_____solidworks.html


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 نوفمبر 2016)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك كتاب ممتاز جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Abu Laith (21 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رنين صدام (9 أبريل 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بكر العشرى (4 فبراير 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

